# Bloodwood turning blanks VERY reasonable!



## kazuma78 (Apr 21, 2014)

I got an email from Westpenn hardwoods about their bloodwood turning blanks going on sale. 8x8x3 blanks are only 14 bucks! wow! I thought it was a great deal so I ordered several. Ive bought from there before and have always been pleased with what I got from them. Just thought I would give everyone a heads up!
https://www.westpennhardwoods.com/default.aspx


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for posting. They have some nice wood.

Ray


----------

